# So, who's been pickpocketed in Barcelona?



## editor (Aug 17, 2011)

It's been described as the "pickpocket capital of the World" and this article describes a formidable array of techniques used by ne'er do wells, included a heap of cunning distraction techniques.

So I was wondering: have any urbs had the contents of their pockets purloined in Barca?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been .. by a bloody child!!


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I have been .. by a bloody child!!


What happened?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)

I was taking a photograph in the main square above the Ramblas at night, I had my camera on a tripod and was focussing or something when I felt a hand going into my coat pocket. I grabbed the hand and turned around only to see a very scared looking little boy who wrenched his hand away and ran off.

I checked my pockets and finally was able to work out that all he had probably taken was a packet of chewing gum, not much of a haul! Anyhow on reviewing my photographs later I noticed in a couple of shots taken before he tried to pick my pocket - he was in the images in front of me, standing next to and talking to this older man. I supposed that the older man was probably his handler.

Incidentally I spent a lot of time in Barcelona and this was the only time I was targetted. I spent just a week in Rome and was set upon by a couple of teenage pickpockets in a much worse incident.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

*Yes!!11! *Well, not me, my boif. We were there for Xmas and got pissed on Xmas Eve and he got pickpocketed [after I'd stomped off in a mood cuz he was being a wanker] by some chap offering him a light. We were left with _nothing, _on Christmas Day, except the pickpocket's Clipper


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2011)

never been pickpocketed in barca, rome, paris or elsewhere. grew up keeping a tight hand on my bag as second nature.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)

When I was in Rome I was walking along a pavement with my ex and a couple of teenage girls came the other way. When they got closer one of them bumped directly into me and at the same time I felt a hand going into my trouser pocket. I grabbed the hand and started shouting loudly at the two girls, the one who had her hand in my pocket withdrew it and I let her arm go, I was still shouting at them in english - they made off empty handed.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2011)

they tried numerous times when I was there for a few months a few years back. On the bright side there's no mugging, which is nice.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> they tried numerous times when I was there for a few months a few years back. *On the bright side there's no mugging, which is nice.*



Not true unfortunately. I have quite a few good friends that live there and know this not to be true. Less common, but there nonetheless.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Not true unfortunately. I have quite a few good friends that live there and know this not to be true. Less common, but there nonetheless.


well, an exaggeration obviously, it's not that prevelant compared to here...


----------



## mack (Aug 17, 2011)

My dad got done on the metro on the way to the airport, he had a really bad back ache and was grateful for the assistance of some kindly Spanish folk in helping him get settled on the train. It was only when he got to the airport that he realised he'd been done....passports and cards.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

I went on a stag night there last summer. Over a long weekend, something like 3 or 4 out of 10 got robbed. And it wasn't just pissed up idiots on the trip.

One guy got pick pocketed without noticing. Another was mugged with a knife. One was threatened.
I lost 50 euro. But I I am pretty sure I spent that and don't remember, as it had been safely tucked in my wallet.

And the 60 year old father of the bride got the wallet pulled from his shirt pocket. Although this time the mugger got caught by the groom to be, who punched the living fuck out of his face, until the muggers accomplice smashed the grooms lip open with his boot. The best part being that the groom was dressed in Shiny red spandex suit as worn by little Britain's only gay in the village.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I went on a stag night there last summer. Over a long weekend, something like 3 or 4 out of 10 got robbed. And it wasn't just pissed up idiots on the trip. ...



You make it sound like a crime zone - that has not been my experience - I have been going to Barcelona for years and years and only once had an issue.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 17, 2011)

My friends did. Well, I say pickpocketed more bag swiped off the back of a sunlounger at the beach. They spent the weekend eating at their hotel off a credit card and begging the hotel to overcharge them and give them back some cash so they could get out. The hotel refused.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> You make it sound like a crime zone - that has not been my experience - I have been going to Barcelona for years and years and only once had an issue.


Its just the facts of the weekend.
Still had a good time, through the trips to multiple trips to the police station, hospital, and calls to insurance companies!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)

And .. And .. I know people from there, Spanish people and they have never mentioned being pick pocketed ..

Do they not target Spanish people perhaps.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 17, 2011)

Been there 3 times and never been pickpocketed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2011)

Bag snatching is mugging, isn't it?

My mate lived in Barcelona near some bag snatchers. They'd often just take the cash and sling the bags out into the garden. We had a nose around and found one with a passport in so decided to be good citizens and take it to the cop shop. I decided to be a bad citizen and keep the rather nice bag 

So, queuing in the police station to hand in the passport and the owner was only standing ahead of us, waiting to report it stolen  Naturally, I took my stuff out of the bag and handed it over also. She was so pleased to see her passport that, apart from a confused frown, she didn't question the bag business.

Not my finest moment, but strangely not so bad.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2011)

bag dipping counts as pickpocketing, though.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 17, 2011)

My step-father got pick-pocketed on an escalatorin Barcelona. They rinsed his credit card for about £5,000.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 17, 2011)

editor said:


> It's been described as the "pickpocket capital of the World" and this article describes a formidable array of techniques used by ne'er do wells, included a heap of cunning distraction techniques.
> 
> So I was wondering: have any urbs had the contents of their pockets purloined in Barca?



It is a good article and now that I have read it I do recall suffering "the diners trick" .. .A group of us were eating and a couple of people came to the next door table, they did not stay long and after they had gone we noticed that someone's purse was missing from their bag. The only thing is I can't remember where this happenned, could have been Barca, could have been London.


----------



## xes (Aug 17, 2011)

no, but I've never been to Barcalona.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Aug 17, 2011)

Luckily it's never happened to me but a couple of friends were mugged in Barcelona


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2011)

i was. they got some dry tobacco.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 17, 2011)

never, guess I don't fit the profile and I usually don't do tourist hangouts/areas so much either.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm lucky - I've been several times but not been pickpocketed. However, I lived for a while in Valencia and a friend of mine went to live in Barcelona at the same time.  When she arrived - with all her worldly possessions in her suitcases - passports etc - she literally got done the day she arrived.  They actually stole EVERYTHING - including her passport.  She was left stood in this coffee shop - having just arrived in the country with NOTHING.

Then I had friends come to visit me from Japan.  They were approached by someone asking for directions and as they tried to read a map - the accomplice slit open their backpacks from behind and robbed them.  On top of that - their suitcases got done over at the airport whilst in the luggage place before being put on the plane.  My friend Seiko had a £10 note that she had been given as a child and kept with the dream of one day being able to visit the UK - ROBBED by some Barcelona baggage handler!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 17, 2011)

Never been, but heard plenty of stories. My Mum punched someone once. Go Mum!

4 men pretending to be police bullied my 85yr old grandparents in an attempt to get them to hand over their passports. My Granddad styled it though


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 17, 2011)

Spent 3 days there paranoid someone would try something, thankfully no one did!


----------



## Lea (Aug 17, 2011)

Been there 3 times over the last 20 years and have never had any problems. However, almost got pickpocketed getting on to a bus in in Budapest. That's the only time I've ever had any problems during my travels.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 17, 2011)

Lea said:


> Been there 3 times over the last 20 years and have never had any problems. However, almost got pickpocketed getting on to a bus in in Budapest. That's the only time I've ever had any problems during my travels.


I think I got pickpocketed in Budapest, in a Turkish restaurant near the Oktagon. At the time I thought I had just left my phone on the table because I was dazed after spending 5 hours in a variety of hot rooms and liquids at the Szechenyi Baths, but it was probably dipped out of my coat pocket.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Passed through Barcelona twice - didn't get robbed


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Passed through Barcelona twice - didn't get robbed



You look like a wealthy type too, so that is lucky


----------



## smmudge (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never been to Barcelona but a friend got pickpocketed in a darkened room in a seedy gay bar by a midget who was giving him a blow job. True story.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 17, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I've never been to Barcelona but a friend got pickpocketed in a darkened room in a seedy gay bar by a midget who was giving him a blow job. True story.


I only come on here to read stuff like this  ....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had bags stolen in Barcelona. From right under my feet.

It is a game in Barcelona. One mate got the squirted paint trick (pretend pigeon shit some kind person offers to wipe off). Another friend woke on the train to find his pockets all cut open. Another mate woke naked in Plaza real, but he'll willingly admit that was his own fault.

People come into Barcelona just to play pick-pocketing and bag snatching. The police are doing fuck all about it. It's way out of control.

Another mate was writing a book: 101 ways to get robbed in Barcelona.

The best I've seen yet are the imaginary football players. Two guys come up and start pretending to play keepy uppy with no ball. It is so distracting. Whilst you're wondering WTF? some other guy is going through your pockets and bags.

The other to look out for is the questionaire with clip board. Whilst the clipboeard is being used hands are going through your bag below.

It is seriously out of control, and for some reason the police don't care.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 17, 2011)

...oh, and I had my clothes stolen before even got out of the train at the station last time I visited.


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2011)

I was waiting at a crossing in Via Laietana when a bloke grabbed my purse from my hand, there were two of them and I chased after them down some side streets but I lost them. Luckily it was the last day of our holiday so I wasn't too inconvenienced, I think there was about 75 euros in the purse.

Another time a woman barged into me and slipped her hand into my bag but the pocket she managed to open only had a packet of tissues in it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 18, 2011)

.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 19, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Bag snatching is mugging, isn't it?
> 
> My mate lived in Barcelona near some bag snatchers. They'd often just take the cash and sling the bags out into the garden. We had a nose around and found one with a passport in so decided to be good citizens and take it to the cop shop. I decided to be a bad citizen and keep the rather nice bag
> 
> ...



Hang on, why dıd gıvıng her your stuff dıstract her from the bag?

Thıs makes you as bad as the mugger.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 20, 2011)

I once knew someone from Barcelona who claimed his brother had had his watch stolen off his wrist while sitting on a park bench. I'd sort of assumed that despite his claims to the contrary, he'd fallen asleep, but maybe not?


----------



## smmudge (Aug 20, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Hang on, why dıd gıvıng her your stuff dıstract her from the bag?
> 
> Thıs makes you as bad as the mugger.



Ambiguity lol.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 23, 2011)

No but been stopped by fake cops.  

Basically was walking around with the other half back to our hostel when we were approached by a man.  He asked us where the beach was.  I looked at his map and showed him where we were and was trying to explain how to get to the beach when another guy (in plain clothes) approach and said “Policia passport!”.  

I was standing there dazed and confused but luckily my gf read that this is a common scam in Barca so she shouted “run” and we bolted it!!!  They didn’t give chase and that was that.  But if she didn’t say that maybe I might have been scammed.


----------



## Edie (Aug 23, 2011)

Omfg I am NEVER going there


----------



## girasol (Aug 23, 2011)

Never been pickpocketed in any of my travels, but was nearly in London, while in Leicester Sq one night, some cheeky sod had his hand going in my bag (he must have thought I was tres-pissed, except I wasn't) - I stopped and gave him the stare of death.

My mother had her bag cut twice, once in Mexico and once in Madrid, but never in Barcelona


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 23, 2011)

Edie said:


> Omfg I am NEVER going there



It's an awesome place, just have your wits about you same as London or any other city in the world.


----------



## Edie (Aug 23, 2011)

Pickpocketing ain't nearly that common in London.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 23, 2011)

Edie said:


> Pickpocketing ain't nearly that common in London.



Put money in shoes, don't carry handbag.


----------



## girasol (Aug 23, 2011)

Edie said:


> Pickpocketing ain't nearly that common in London.



Does that mean I got lucky?   To be fair you're much more likely to get violently mugged or punched than subtly pickpocketed in London.


----------



## Edie (Aug 23, 2011)

True enough.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 23, 2011)

I really don't like the place mostly for this reason, I've had to visit on my own a few times for work, it's not nice being followed from the supermarket to the hotel and seeing shady fuckers in the shadows waiting to jump you. If I have to pop out for anything on my own in the evening, I don't even take a wallet or handbag or phone out with me, just a 20 euro note! It's a disgrace that the police don't care, they need to change the law, because at the moment it is considered only a minor crime. There is even a Facebook group http://www.facebook.com/RobbedInBarcelona


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 24, 2011)

I went to Barcelona for 4 days a few years ago - had no problems whatsoever.
Possibly because I generally look a bit scruffy and not likely to be a worthwhile target!


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 24, 2011)

Edie said:


> Omfg I am NEVER going there



Barcelona is beautiful.  Keep your wits about you and you'll be fine.


----------



## mincepie (Aug 24, 2011)

I went for a week, walked round with a large DSLR camera, and a shoulder bag of lenses, nothing bad happened. Perhaps I was lucky.
Was more shocked by the very very open prostitution along the Ramblas at night - many many girls coming up to us, offering a "good time" etc etc - I saw far more of them, than policemen.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been only once about 7 years ago, there 4 days and had no trouble. My mate was robbed in Sitges once.

I do hate this about going away though, being over occupied with crime. Went to Mexico last year and if anything spoilt it it was being on edge about being robbed all the time worrying about whether people were being genuinely nice.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 29, 2011)

Someone tried to bag snatch in Barcelona - would have only been disappointed.

I believe I was pickpocketed in Camden once.


----------



## g force (Sep 6, 2011)

Been to Barcelona about 50 times and never been mugged/pick pocketed. The key here seems to begin with "i was near Las Ramblas" or the other I hear a lot was "I was sitting outside a bar in bari gothic at around 11pm".


----------



## dirtyfood (Sep 6, 2011)

the one and only time i was victim of this during a 3 year stint in the city was when i was very drunk and full of flu medicine.  I had a pocket full of snotty tissues and walking through the market i felt a hand in my hoody pocket, as quick as it was in, it was out! along with my snotrags! haha


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2011)

yes, once, though i've been three times. right at the top of las ramblas too. felt a right mug.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't generally get pick-pocketed as my standard city procedures (no matter what city) involves not keeping valuables where they can be easily half-inched.


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone tried to pick-pocket my bf's wallet in Amsterdam many years ago, but he was too quick and grabbed the guy's hand as he pulled it out! That was pretty cool. (I was next to him, so it wasn't some story he made up to impress me)

Similarly, when we were to the Canary Islands and hired a car, we parked it in Las Palmas, started to walk away, for some reason he looked back and there were 2 guys trying to break in! That man had some kind of radar! He was Irish, the boyfriend, which really doesn't explain anything, as Galway is hardly a hot bed of crime!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2011)

girasol said:


> Someone tried to pick-pocket my bf Amsterdam many years ago, but he was too quick and grabbed the guy's hand as he pulled his wallet out! That was pretty cool. (I was next to him, so it wasn't some story he made up to impress me)
> 
> Similarly, when we were to the Canary Islands and hired a car, we parked it in Las Palmas, started to walk away, for some reason he looked back and there were 2 guys trying to break in! That man had some kind of radar! He was Irish, the boyfriend, which really doesn't explain anything, as Galway is hardly a hot bed of crime!


Someone tried to half-inch my boyfriends watch in the Dam years ago, it was a disney one - the sort you get by sending off box tops.


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2011)

mrs b had a bag pinched in Barcelona on our last day there, our last hour even, as we were killing time (and not paying sufficient attention) at a cafe in one of the big touristy squares.  obviously had her passport in it, which made the next few hours getting home fun. Luckily for us tho, when we arrived into Leeds there was a plane just in from Pakistan, so immigration was far more bothered about them than some white woman with no passport or other means of identification.

She also had a camera nicked from a bag on Christmas Day in Amsterdam.  Not exactly sure how or when that happened.

And I had a camera nicked from my pocket getting onto a bus late at night in the middle of Rome.  I could actually tell what was happening, but just half a second too late to realise it was definitely a robbery, rather han just general jostling.  Fortunately, I'd just put a new film on the camera (it was that long ago!) so I didn't lose any pics.


----------



## toogreytogrind (Sep 7, 2011)

Out of all the countries I've visited I've had more problems in Spain.  No problems in Barcelona but certainly loads of that happening.  Had someone try the David Beckham trick on me in Madrid.  They ask where you are from and when they know you are English they go to show you a football move and hook you leg and push you and then go for your wallet.  I'd heard about it before I went and grabbed his hand before he could get my wallet.

Also, in Malaga I woke up with a man in my room..........not like that.  He'd got into my room and was going through my things.


----------



## salem (Sep 7, 2011)

I've lived here for almost a year and visited half a dozen times before. So far I've not lost anything, but had one bloke put his hand in my pocket (I realised and pushed him away) when I was uncharacteristicly drunk.

I was out the other day, just after reading this thread. A friend was telling someone how he'd been robbed 7 times. He mentioned to keep an eye on his bag while he went to the toilet. End of night he went to get his bag and it was gone (we thought he was joking at first too). No major loss but I find it amazing how they did it without us noticing.

It's fairly common and locals are victims too although not as easy targets as tourists.

The police are everywhere (far more visible then London for example) so the place feels perfectly safe however when it comes to non-violent theft they are pretty powerless. For all the paperwork they have to fill out there is no punishment for the criminals so they are pretty much left to it. So you get thieves who migrate to the city as it's such easy pickings.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2011)

salem said:


> I was out the other day, just after reading this thread. A friend was telling someone how he'd been robbed 7 times. He mentioned to keep an eye on his bag while he went to the toilet. End of night he went to get his bag and it was gone (we thought he was joking at first too). No major loss but I find it amazing how they did it without us noticing.



That happened to my mate in London. She's lived here for years. "See them," she said "I bet they're bag-snatchers." I was new in Town and just thought "Eh? They're people in a pub" but sure enough her bag disappeared.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 7, 2011)

toogreytogrind said:


> Had someone try the David Beckham trick on me in Madrid. They ask where you are from and when they know you are English they go to show you a football move and hook you leg and push you and then go for your wallet.



I had something similar in Barcelona. And I had the fake bird shit, let me help you trick. And someone just put their hand in my pocket. All in Barcelona over about 3 or 4 weeks. Luckily, all unsuccesful. I've never had an attempted pickpocket before or since, so I think it's reputation is well deserved...


----------



## toogreytogrind (Sep 7, 2011)

Paul Russell said:


> I had something similar in Barcelona. And I had the fake bird shit, let me help you trick. And someone just put their hand in my pocket. All in Barcelona over about 3 or 4 weeks. Luckily, all unsuccesful. I've never had an attempted pickpocket before or since, so I think it's reputation is well deserved...


I had the fake bird shit one with my ex when we were in Buenos Aires.  Again I'd read about it before hand and just told her to walk on, so no probs there apart form being covered in horrible stinking liquid stuff.  I think you're right in the reputation of Barcelona and I do know others who have left there lighter in money and luggage.


----------



## Epico (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha, this is a great thread to read before going to Barcelona for the first time on Monday! 

I've heard of this, and as long as I don't wander out with all of my money - I'm not going to be _too_ annoyed if it goes. Apparently they're 'bloody good' so I will have to grudgingly admire their 'talent' and move on. I can't see me getting distracted by street performers - as I hate them anyway!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 7, 2011)

I had my handbag nicked in Dublin and a locker with our bags in it at the train station broken into in Prague. So far, Barcelona has been pain-free


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 7, 2011)

Epico said:


> Haha, this is a great thread to read before going to Barcelona for the first time on Monday!
> 
> I've heard of this, and as long as I don't wander out with all of my money - I'm not going to be _too_ annoyed if it goes. Apparently they're 'bloody good' so I will have to grudgingly admire their 'talent' and move on. I can't see me getting distracted by street performers - as I hate them anyway!


They are unlikely to be able to get into your socks or bra (may I suggest you wear at least one of these items of clothing - make sure they are decent socks with proper tall elasticated tops on) without you noticing without you being really fuckin arseholed.

Another one I've found useful is those money belts with the zips on the inside that look like normal belts, chaining everything to myself (but still keeping loose cash and at least one debit/credit card somewhere separate, and as a female wearing trousers with tight fastenable pockets that are completely concealed under a skirt or dress. Other stuff to look out for is stuff with zip-up pockets where the zip runs counter to what you expect, such as some outdoor gear you get, and shoes with easy to lift out and replace insoles.

Generally I am so much of a munter that I also aim that nothing should fall out even if a giant were to pick me up by the feet and shake me.

So far (touch wood) a combination of these methods have served me well.

Things I never ever tend to go about with in cities are loose open pockets, handbags, camera bags, etc. as these are bait as fuck if you want to get robbed or mugged.

The more valuable/irreplaceable the item is, the closer I try to keep it to my skin...most hotels (if you are lucky enough to afford one) will keep your passport in their safe, to avoid carrying it about with you.

I do own a handbag but it's just for makeup and toiletries, as it's basically a target on a string. I was gobsmacked when I found out my mum has been going into London for nights out for years with her keys, wallet, and phone in her handbag, I mean ffs!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2011)

Been to Barcelona loads when a mate was living out there. On one occasion a lad aged around 17 (I guesstimate) approached me and put his arm around me.  Then he tried to sort of wrap his leg around mine and then get me on the ground. Even after numerous pints and sambucas I was going nowhere. Eventually he sort of backed away nervously and then fucked off sharpish with his accomplice.

A bit perplexed I asked my mate wtf that was all about. He replied, matter of factly, "Oh, he was trying to rob you."  Fucking lame attempt.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 7, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I do own a handbag but it's just for makeup and toiletries, as it's basically a target on a string. I was gobsmacked when I found out my mum has been going into London for nights out for years with her keys, wallet, and phone in her handbag, I mean ffs!


I have been going out in London for years with my keys, wallet and phone in my bag. I've very often been completed munted. 25 years on, I've never had a problem


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 7, 2011)

toogreytogrind said:


> Again I'd read about it before hand and just told her to walk on, so no probs there apart form being covered in horrible stinking liquid stuff. I think you're right in the reputation of Barcelona and I do know others who have left there lighter in money and luggage.



The bird shit in my case was a huge dollop of garlic mayo. I was on my way back to the airport so must have stunk out the bus.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 8, 2011)

never happened to me in Barca or anywhere else for that matter....naturally suspicious and look like a header or something


----------



## extra dry (Sep 9, 2011)

I got orphaned, mugged, defrauded and lost two moters but looking on the bright side things got better...and I beat the mugger had second thoughts about mugging a pissed off KFC worker...


----------



## extra dry (Sep 9, 2011)

It could be linked to the economy of the place...it's all heading down hill fast, crime rates in some areas, once rare for crime, have gradually increased over the past 10-15 years.  In my own view of course, I sure someone will point to 17th-18th century and tear limb from limb the notion I'm sharing.

Also the targets of the thief, person ones, of course, stay in the memory. However people are reverting to the 'old' striping lead off churches, but with copper, steel, brass.  You may think no big deal until the next 3-4 day outage due to pylons being dismantled, even manhole covers can fetch 5$ or 8 quid, they are heavy, you grab four or five of those at a time and there you go. Cash to splash around or save for  the kids dippers, not that I m suggesting that because then the roads become death traps, cyclists, motorcyclists, kids, family, friends and pets all would be quite bad.


----------



## becki1701 (Sep 11, 2011)

My sister and I had our passports and money pickpocketed on the metro system......we hadn't even got to the hotel yet!

Had to spend an entire day sorting out emergency passports, NOT a good start to the break.  It's a beautiful city though, we managed to enjoy ourselves despite it.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2011)

Not personally, but ive apprehended a couple. My mum has had her bagsnatched, Ive woken up to find someone in our hotel room, and our freind in a wheelchair had his wallet on the table, and a chap sat down to talk to him and put his paper over the wallet, and when he lifted the paper scooped the wallet too.... A bunch of my dads students got goaded into a game of street football and all had their wallets knicked whilst playing.

Its just mainly the ramblas and the barrigotic. Always wear trousers/shorts with zip up pockets.

Still my favourite city though


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2011)

extra dry said:


> It could be linked to the economy of the place...it's all heading down hill fast, crime rates in some areas, once rare for crime, have gradually increased over the past 10-15 years. In my own view of course, I sure someone will point to 17th-18th century and tear limb from limb the notion I'm sharing.



We've had a family house near there for 22 years, and its always been pretty bad for robbing and theivery. Our spanish freinds blame it on romas....... whether there's mileage in that or not i dont know.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 23, 2011)

I think the only place anyone has attempted to pick my pocket was Barcelona.  They got one of my mates' phone but he threatened to give the lot of 'em a hiding and they gave it back (I think mainly cos the police weren't far away and he was making a lot of noise).  Most blatant and frequent pickpocketing I've ever seen, though I'm not that well-travelled.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 26, 2011)

My friend just got back from Barcelona after getting her wallet, passport and camera pinch out her bag.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 26, 2011)

sim667 said:


> We've had a family house near there for 22 years, and its always been pretty bad for robbing and theivery. Our spanish freinds blame it on romas....... whether there's mileage in that or not i dont know.



I would blame it more on Spanish law, meaning repeat offenders don't have the deterrent of a custodial sentence. It's an attractive place for criminal gangs to go, lots of tourists and lax laws.

''The police have identified a considerable number of these thieves, most of them repeat offenders, but the scope of the criminal act (which is often considered a misdemeanor because the amount stolen does not exceed 400 euros) prevents them from receiving a custodial sentence. The existing Spanish Penal Code does not provide means for judges to impose stiffer penalties for criminal recidivism.”

http://www.robbedinbarcelona.com/2011/04/13/barcelona-leader-once-again-2/

There was an awful story on either the FB group or blog where some guy had his apartment robbed and he knew who did it (They lived opposite, I think).  Due to this law they got away with it and would taunt him about it in the street.


----------



## Zabo (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm glad for this thread. I was 99% ready to book a few days break but I just don't need the stress of thinking that some robbing bastard is either behind, in front or at the side of me.

Yeah, yeah I know lots of other places can be a bit dodgy but Barcelona seems to be talked about the most.

Any other safer suggestions where it's not too cold - not America!


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2011)

It's no more dangerous than any other big city!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 26, 2011)

Zabo said:


> I'm glad for this thread. I was 99% ready to book a few days break but I just don't need the stress of thinking that some robbing bastard is either behind, in front or at the side of me.
> 
> Yeah, yeah I know lots of other places can be a bit dodgy but Barcelona seems to be talked about the most.
> 
> Any other safer suggestions where it's not too cold - not America!



Seriously please don't write Barcelona off, sensible measures can sort the problem, you don't get targeted unless you look like a target. I've never been done and I have wandered aroud those back streets unbelievably pissed. It's mainly a problem in the barri gothic, the ramblas and placa real, as those areas are like mazes and tourist traps. My best suggestion is to have shorts with zip pockets, and a Wallet that attaches to you belt, I use the, at festivals.

Barcelona itself is an amazing city and should be a must see


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2011)

It's not just the Gothic Quarter. It's everywhere. I had a bag stolen on the avenue leading towards Arc de Triumfo. Clothes stolen as soon as the train pulled into the station. And, it's not Roma. Roma get a bad reputation due to the few beggars. The Roma girls with clipboards don't rob, they just try to get a € donation out of you.

The rest of Spain is exceptionally safe. Usual problems in Seville and Madrid, but everywhere else is very safe.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Oct 1, 2011)

I rescued an octogenarian on the metro in Barcelona about 4 months ago. 3 guys surrounded him and were rifling thru his pockets openly in a crowded wagon. No one did anything so I prized the nearest guys arm off the hand rail to allow the old man to get away as they had him penned in with an arm round him, the cunts. They didn't say or do anything to me. I dread to think what happened to the old man, as an experience like that, for someone so old, could prove fatal.

I have grown to hate Barcelona and it's scum politicians because of the thieving that's going on everywhere. They allow it.

The metro system is territory of Rumanian gypsies. there are, according to sources, 150 of them doing shifts. I've seen them running from wagon to wagon laughing as though it were a fucking fair ground attraction.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 1, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Seriously please don't write Barcelona off, sensible measures can sort the problem, you don't get targeted unless you look like a target. I've never been done and I have wandered aroud those back streets unbelievably pissed. It's mainly a problem in the barri gothic, the ramblas and placa real, as those areas are like mazes and tourist traps. My best suggestion is to have shorts with zip pockets, and a Wallet that attaches to you belt, I use the, at festivals.
> 
> Barcelona itself is an amazing city and should be a must see


The thing is, when I go on holiday I don't want to have to buy sppecial clothes, and constantly be in disguise and on guard.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2011)

you dont have to be constantly on guard tho, just sensible, by and large, and aware of whats going on around you.or, if you're going out to get trollied, dont take loads of things with you you couldnt live without.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I have been going out in London for years with my keys, wallet and phone in my bag. I've very often been completed munted. 25 years on, I've never had a problem


and me. I grew up in london, and i, and every girl i grew up with has always used a handbag. and i don't know any of them who have been pickpocketed or mugged.  i do know blokes who have been mugged - but they didn't have their stuff in handbags.

by all means, never lose physical contact with your bag in a bar or club, (unless i know the djs and they let me put it behind the decks) - that's just stupid. And don't walk around with the thing dangling from your wrist or whatever. But i'm a kamikaze drinker (among other indulgences) and have been for decades, and i've never been dipped: home or abroad.


----------



## Geri (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been robbed loads of times in Bristol. I think it depends on the area you are in and how much of an easy target you look.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> and me. I grew up in london, and i, and every girl i grew up with has always used a handbag. and i don't know any of them who have been pickpocketed or mugged. i do know blokes who have been mugged - but they didn't have their stuff in handbags.
> 
> by all means, never lose physical contact with your bag in a bar or club, (unless i know the djs and they let me put it behind the decks) - that's just stupid. And don't walk around with the thing dangling from your wrist or whatever. But i'm a kamikaze drinker (among other indulgences) and have been for decades, and i've never been dipped: home or abroad.


Same with me - the only time I've ever had my handbag nicked was over 20 years ago now when I was stupid and put it on the floor next to me in a busy Soho retaurant where i couldn't see it. My own fault really.

Otherwise I keep it close to me, I try and make sure it it is a zip up one or that has inside zips that I can put my purse/phone into and not let it out of my sight unless i leave it with someone I know.

Same in any other big or small city I've visited.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 1, 2011)

I had a weird attempt at some sort of pickpocketing on La Ramblas late at night. A woman walked up to me and pushed me against a wall; one of her hands grabbed my groin and the other went straight in my pocket. I grabbed her hand, took it out of my pocket and told her to fuck right off 

I'm just thinking about it now and I've never been properly robbed of anything. I've been assaulted a couple of times and ended up in hospital, but never had anything taken.


----------



## tiki (Oct 4, 2011)

Got slashed with a knife first and then mugged of my belongings in Bristol. Sooooo antisocial.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> I've been robbed loads of times in Bristol. I think it depends on the area you are in and how much of an easy target you look.


Drinking a can of super cider makes you look less worth robbing - fact.


----------



## Epico (Oct 4, 2011)

Epico said:


> Haha, this is a great thread to read before going to Barcelona for the first time on Monday!



Other than a guy attempting to pickpocket me on the metro, our visit was without incident.
I was aware of them working in small teams. As the train pulled in and the doors opened, my girlfriend got on and sat down, but a couple appeared to block me - forcing me next to the door, where I caught another fella trying to dip into my pocket (there was fuck all in that pocket anyway).


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2011)

The only time I ever did get pickpocketed was on Oxford Street at Christmas time when I was a teenager.  I was working in a bookshop on Great Marlborough Street at the time.  I was sooooo annoyed with myself really.

Apart from that I caught someone with their hand in my bag in Lille around the same time (20 years ago or so) but they scarpered with nothing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2011)

mind you - I did have my campervan smashed up and everything nicked - I was living in it at the time and it was on NYE which is also my birthday so they got all my birthday presents including some handmade silver jewellery that my bf at the time had made for me.  This was in Amsterdam amidst all the fireworks on NYE so they properly smashed it up!  Again - 20 years ago now.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 5, 2011)

A friend of a friend just had her handbag stolen as she was exiting a train in Barcelona.  They just snatched it and ran off.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Never been robbed in Barcelona but it is one of the few cities I have not been robbed in.

The nearest I came was on las Ramblas when a group of ne-er doers surrounded me and I shout fuck off really loudly and started growling and they fucked off.

The would never have got anything from me anyway because the previous night I got everything i owned robbed on the Madrid to Barca night train after getting horribly pissed up with some yanks.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 14, 2011)

tiki said:


> Got slashed with a knife first and then mugged of my belongings in Bristol. Sooooo antisocial.


I remember it well


----------



## oryx (Oct 14, 2011)

Fingers said:


> and started growling



 well done for seeing them off - the growling thing cracked me up!

A colleague of mine visited Barcelona about a year ago and as I was telling her to be vigilant (my sister-in-law had had her bag/camera nicked there and I'd heard various other stories) she had to take a mobile call from her partner & son, who were already there, and they'd just had their bags nicked waiting for the bus from the airport!


----------

